# A. agassizi colour variants



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

How many colour variations are there in Apistogramma agassizi? I have four. Their body shapes are the same, but their colours are all different.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *angel_saza*,

Do you mean wild variants or line bred variants?

Here's a good link to apistos numbers. Down the bottom are the numbers for agassizii.

Here is a link to Apistogramma Forum. There are some real apisto experts there, most note-ably Mike Wise.


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

I got three new fish today. They were ordered from the supplier as A. agazzisi double reds, but they all look completely different compared to my original agassizi.

One is quite plain with no colour and a black lateral band, whom i am assuming is a female. Another one's tail has a red edge, but is showing a blue tinge on the body and a pale patch of yellow on the end of the dorsal fin. The last is similar, but has black caudal fins, which extends onto its body. He kind of reminds me of a panda. I'm assuming these last two are males. I though they'd have the brains to see 3 of the same species ordered and give me 2 females and 1 male.










On the left is my suspected female, in the middle is the blue male and on the right is 'panda'.










On the left is the female, in the middle is 'panda' and on the right in the blue male.

Another forum has suggested that i have a A. panduro pair and a female A. cacatuoides... i reckon they're right with the panduros. Stupid fish wholesaler. It's funny because they're one of the largest in Australia. You'd expect them to know their fish!!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Mate not even going to try with identification, though my first thought was panduro as well. As for your supplier, I'd return them as the wrong fish and ask for your money back.

As for your 4 agassizii variants, are they wild cuaght or line variants?


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

These are the fish that were sold to me as agassizi, lol. I work at an aquarium here in Adelaide so i got the fish straight from the wholesaler. It's not a lfs who've labelled their fish incorrectly.

I guess i'm asking about captive bred variants.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, I may have messed up with the first post. I thought you were saying you had 4 different colour or location variants. Not that you had 4 agassizii.

Really are better checking with the apistogramma forum.


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry about the confusion.. i just read over what i initially posted and had to re-read it, lol. I've posted on the other site so hopefully i get some answers on there too. Thanks


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

it's a pair of panduros and a stressed aggie or other aggie like apisto. I almost want to call it a Bitaeniata. The pic isn't very clear.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

There are countless varieties of tank raised as well as wild variants of agassizii. A big part of the problem is that in order to increase the price or desirability of a fish they are often provided names that make them sound more salable. However, they are the same fish. A perfect example is the common redtailed strain. Within any spawn you will find a lot of variability in terms of body and fin colors. Some people will take different color forms and give them different names but they are the same fish. I have seen this basic strain sold under as many as 10 or 12 different names.

In the wild, agassizii have a huge distribution area and within this they exhibit many different colors and patterns. It is possible that each river has a unique form but there is no practical way to describe them or keep them pure in the hobby. Don't get hung up on the names of varieties. While there are a few distinct varieties (tefe, alenquer, etc.) most are just trade names unless the fish is wild from a known collecting area.

I agree with the ID advice you have been given, definitely a panduro pair - one of my favorites.

DC


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everybody. We'll see how the mystery female goes. She's found a really good hiding spot and she's staying put. I can't even see her. Hope she's ok :s


----------



## wolf13 (Feb 13, 2009)

here are my panduro's showing some color so you can get a reference.


















I won't guess on the other one.

I saw your post on another forum, to answer part of what you asked there; I actually had a trio of aggi's and a panduro pair for a brief time. the male aggi only lasted a week before starting to breed then twisting himself into a corkscrew and passing. the two females lasted a lot longer and I still have one of them (also a triple red). The panduro's mated in the same time period and I still have mating panduro's in my tank. they do chase the aggi around some, but mostly its a territorial thing. the male has claimed the 75g for himself but the female only has one small section she guards. IF you are goign to keep them together, the key will be lots of hiding spots (I mean LOTS) and lots of sight line brakers like large driftwood and plants. The farther the panduro's can see the more aggressive they are and no question, panduro's are aggressive. You'll love em, they are an incredibly fun fish to watch and are very active.


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

Wolf, my fish look identical to yours. So a panduro pair it is! I do have heaps of hiding places in my tank, although it's an AquaOne 620t, so it's more tall than wide.


----------

